# Acupuncture in South London



## nuttyme (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi All ... I have had a few failed ICS attempts now and am thinking of trying a more holistic approach for the next cycle including nutrition, acupuncture etc. I previously felt that I didn't want to add another layer of treatment on top of the already fairly consuming protocol I was under. But now after the third failed attempt, it may be time to try something different? How do others feel about acupuncture and would you have any recommendations for therapists to go to in South London? Any advice or shared experiences would be really helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------

